# How to Promote My Online Cookie Business?



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an online cookie business that is fairly new.  I need business.  I have an ETSY shop, and a blogspot address, but I need more exposure.  Any suggestions?  I don't have the dough to promote myself in a manner that takes a lot of it!

Thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Tell all existing customers for any  person they reccommend that puchases cookies . They get a discount on their next order.


----------



## southerncross (Jun 7, 2011)

Good for you! I might start by thinking "more locally". A great way for exposure that I have used was writing small articles for local papers....I would give "5 tips for the perfect cookie", or maybe "baking tips for beginners", something like that.

Then when the local papers print your article (and they will, because most of these little rags are dying for content) you won't get paid, but under your article it will say: "Jane Doe is the owner of "Cookies 'R Us", and internet based cookie company. To view Janes website visit www.cookiesrus.com....."

And so on....It may seem silly, but it does work. It also establishes you as a Local girl does good, which folks love.

I started my own personal chef/catering business in this awful economy, and I'm doing fine....And I used a method just like above to spark interest.

Hope this helped!


----------



## johnhelt (Jun 2, 2011)

Join the  ACF and go to the meetings...never know who you might meet.


----------



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Drop off samples at offices and market your cookies as a great gift idea, Packaging and presentation is important.


----------



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you Lentil!


----------



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

I am not a chef, nor am I certified.  Just went to their site....I will look into this.  Thanks!


----------



## valeriejoseph (Sep 10, 2014)

There are various ways you can promote your Business whether Online or Offline out of all the best way is to promote cookies business by using Social media .Social media marketing ascribes less except Online advertising You can create a Community on popular Social media platforms like Facebook and Twitter and can have assert your business there .

publicite reseaux sociaux


----------

